
FlyNYON Helicopter Crash: Inside the Safety Issues of the Fatal Flight - devy
https://www.wired.com/story/helicopter-crash-harnesses-escape-training/
======
cmurf
The passengers had no chance. The pilots warned the CEO about their safety
concerns, and he put up hostile, baby talking points, “I’m insulted ... you
talk to us as if we are a bunch of dumbasses.”

My message to that CEO: Don't talk about safety being such a priority while
a.) you argued against safety improvements and b.) Exhibits A, B, C, D, and E
are five dead people. I hope you go to jail, and your shareholders are wiped
out.

